# Most Hated Indy Wrestler



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Who is your most hated wrestler on the indy scene right now? Some people dislike Davey because he is ALWAYS intense and doesn't sell well sometimes. People don't like Roddy because he can't cut a promo. My least liked wrestler happens to be Colt Cabana. I enjoy some of his stuff but that fact that I have never seen him actually wrestle in a serious match makes me just loathe him. I love a good comedy match but I hate the fact that I can watch him wrestle a good match but then he decides throwing in comedy for NO reason. So who do you REALLY dislike on the independents?


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike Bennett. As hard as I try I can't get into his matches.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Davey Richards for real.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is a tough one to answer. There really aren't too many guys that I see in the indies on a regular basis that I can say that I hate. 

I've never been a fan of Homicide though. I like the guy's character and he has had some enjoyable matches since I've been watching indy wrestling but even during his TNA run he never really did anything for me as a singles wrestler. I love watching him team with Hernandez but if he's in a singles match I really don't get that excited about his matches. 

Haas and Benjamin are getting close to the point where I can say I don't like them. I've seen them wrestle 4 times in person and the two most recent times (Honor Takes Center Stage Part II and Best in the World) I hated their matches. I nearly fell asleep in the 5th row when they wrestled the American Wolves and I began to question why I liked wrestling after the horror that was the 4-way Elimination match at BITW. But I loved their matches they had had with KOW so as of right now I have very mixed feelings on them. I also saw Haas wrestle Tanahashi (The New Japan Champion or at least he was when I saw him) when New Japan ran some shows on the East Coast and I enjoyed that match a lot.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Sami Callihan.

If it were "which wrestlers do you hate the most" then Eddie Edwards would be up there, but he's got lots of (potentially brain-damaged) fans out there.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

There tons of indy guys I can't stand.

Davey Richards, Roderick Strong, Colt Cabana, Briscoe Brothers, Claudio Castagnoli, Jack Evans, Eddie Kingston, Necro Butcher, every single deathmatch "wrestler"

And of course, Ryan Genesis. Guy has an ego bigger than Coke HBK.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Scotty Vortex I really hate him. Others I hate include Charlie Haas, David Day, and I´m probably forgetting a couple more


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Wait, sharkboy you hate Claudio? Any reason?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> I've never been a fan of Homicide though. I like the guy's character and he has had some enjoyable matches since I've been watching indy wrestling but even during his TNA run he never really did anything for me as a singles wrestler. I love watching him team with Hernandez but if he's in a singles match I really don't get that excited about his matches.


Yeah he matches lack because of his character and probably age/shape. As Low Ki said in an interview, Homicide trained him and taught him a lot of what he knows, so Homicide can probably wrestle better but that wouldn't fit with his gimmick.




sharkboy22 said:


> There tons of indy guys I can't stand.
> 
> Davey Richards, Roderick Strong, Colt Cabana, Briscoe Brothers, Claudio Castagnoli, Jack Evans, Eddie Kingston, Necro Butcher, every single deathmatch "wrestler"
> 
> *And of course, Ryan Genesis. Guy has an ego bigger than Coke HBK.*


----------



## Dimas75 (May 15, 2011)

Eddie Kingston. I dont hate him as a person, but more the way he is always pushed as if he is something special. I also cant stand his gangsta toughguy gimmick. When i look at him i just see some random big guy who is out of shape, not some wrestler.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Roderick Strong

I hate the term vanilla midget, but if there was ever a guy it applied to, it'd be Roddy. He's got no character, and one match. Five minutes of technical wrestling, twenty minutes of working the back, five minutes of kicking out of finishers, end.

I'm not exactly fond of Davey Richards because he doesn't sell and his psychology is awful. I see a lot of potential in him because he does have talent and charisma, he just hasn't learned to use it yet.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

sharkboy22 said:


> There tons of indy guys I can't stand.
> 
> Davey Richards, Roderick Strong, Colt Cabana, Briscoe Brothers, Claudio Castagnoli, Jack Evans, Eddie Kingston, Necro Butcher, every single deathmatch "wrestler"
> 
> And of course, Ryan Genesis. Guy has an ego bigger than Coke HBK.


I can see where you're coming from with everyone on the list except Claudio. The guy is basically the opposite of what everyone dislikes about indy wrestling. He has a ton of personality, doesn't rely on doing really stiff strikes or tons of flips, and has the look and size of someone that could be in the WWE.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

I would have to say Ian Rotten due to being a bad garbage wrestler and scumbag wrestling promoter.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Phrederic said:


> Roderick Strong
> 
> I hate the term vanilla midget, but if there was ever a guy it applied to, it'd be Roddy. He's got no character, and one match. Five minutes of technical wrestling, twenty minutes of working the back, five minutes of kicking out of finishers, end.
> 
> I'm not exactly fond of Davey Richards because he doesn't sell and his psychology is awful. I see a lot of potential in him because he does have talent and charisma, he just hasn't learned to use it yet.


I like Roddy, but I agree with pretty much what you said. He used to be great, used to look more intimidating and his matches used to have a hell of a lot better structure than they do now, I don't think Roddy even works the back much either anymore, he just hits backbreakers as big moves in a match.

I'm a Richards fan, he is good at selling certain stuff, but it seems like he never sells limb or body work longterm apart from a few occasions I can think of. The worst thing i've ever seen Richards do was early this year against Hero when he got the shit beat out of him for about 20 minutes, he had just recieved a serious concussion in his last match, and then he no sells the effects of Hero's elbows to the head! I just thought to myself come on man your better than that, because I think almost everyone can agree he is extremely skilled in the ring, if he started selling more he would be so much better.


----------



## RavenMark (Aug 14, 2011)

Pinkie Sanchez, Necro Butcher, Super Dragon, B-Boy just to name a few.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Dragon is pretty fucking awful.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I love Super Dragon. Total indyriffic wrestler but watching him be a badass and stiff the fuck out of everyone is awesome. 

B-Boy kind of sucks from what I've seen but I can really only remember a handful of his matches.


----------



## RavenMark (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't care for Super Dragon but his matches With Steen in PWG were awesome.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Sami Callihan. All the no-selling of a Davey Richards combined with fake intensity, wacky and absurd facial expressions and generally no idea of what to do in the ring beside growling like some animal. He's above Mike Bennett and half the CZW roster because they aren't getting the push he is in multiple companies.


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Ricky Reyes.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Its a fact i do hate Ricky Reyes.

Anyways Most hated has gotta come down to

* Sami Calihan
* Icarus
* BJ Whitmer (Just me probably)

Bennett was a good one as well, a lot of people hate Truth I would say. I Kinda hate Jigsaw aka Quackensloppy. Love Quack though. IDK can't think of any others off the to of the dome. I know a lot of people on here hate Davey but i distinctly remember being at Aries vs Richards live in Detroit and not being able to get an Ares chant going to save my life in the world title match. So it may just be this board as most crowds (except maybe japan) haven't really hated on that ive seen. Zandig would probably win this if he was stil active so... DJ Hyde?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Reyes is dull as fuck but he doesn't piss me off or make me think he is complete shit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I remember when Teddy Hart was incredibly hated. Probably moreso by other wrestlers than fans. 

I know there are plenty of people (including myself) who cannot stand Davey Richards. Everything I've seen of him is just stiff kicks, terrible selling, even worse psychology (pretty sure I remember seeing him hit a shooting star press and immediately followed it with a Kimura WTF?). I know there are people that like him, and far be it from me to tell anybody who are what to like and dislike, but there are plenty of people I see post on other sites that feel similarly to how I feel about the guy. 


Also, any of the indy twigs who are trying to do 450's and Puro moves before they can even put on a wristlock. They can all fuck off. Learn your craft before you try to get too flashy.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Reyes is dull as fuck but he doesn't piss me off or make me think he is complete shit.


I can't hate him because I constantly get all of his matches mixed up with Rocky Romero matches.


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

any skinny fuck in kick pads.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

As a Nigerian, I say the Nigerian Nightmares.

Archaically stereotypical, fat as hell, shitty wrestlers.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

How can anyone hate Claudio?


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Bobdoyle said:


> How can anyone hate Claudio?


This


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Roderick Strong
Eddie Edwards
PAC
Peter Avalon
The Bravados


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

No one really, most people hate on wrestlers because they don't fit into their idea who what wrestling, a wrestler or a wrestling match should be.

But if I gotta' pick one, probably Kenny Omega, seems like a douchebag.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Smith_Jensen said:


> I would have to say Ian Rotten due to being a bad garbage wrestler and scumbag wrestling promoter.


I concur, Rotten is scum.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I forgot Eddie Kingston, Pinkie Sanchez, Cloudy, Yamato.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

The Corre said:


> I forgot Eddie Kingston, Pinkie Sanchez, Cloudy, Yamato.


Weirdly enough I enjoy all their work . Kingston is awesome really , Pinkie is awesome at what he does too . Two awesome promo cutters . 

Can't believe some people said Claudio and Pac .  I hate Ricky Reyes though . Words cannot describe how much I hate Sami Callihan . BJ Whitmer when not in a tag team with Jimmy , good gimmick match worker though .

I wouldn't class Ian Rotten as a wrestler either . If that was the case I also hate almost every death match worker in the States .


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

grimeycarolina said:


> any skinny fuck in kick pads.


Lulz.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

No mentions for El Generico? Wow. I finally have some faith in humanity.


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Zandig


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rhett Titus.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Ryan Genesis.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Cactus said:


> No mentions for El Generico? Wow. I finally have some faith in humanity.


You honestly expected him to be mentioned? Generico is one of the most universally beloved, if anything.

I see no Petey Williams in this thread. He's shit and everyone agrees.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd go with Ian Rotten easily.

It is a bit impossible to find the most hated indy guy (many different fans have different tastes of course) but a few of the talents I don't like:

Ricochet (Please go away)
Kenny Omega (I'll never see the hype)
Sara Del Ray (Not so much dislike as I think she's a bit overrated)
Chris Hero (See SDR, If he wasn't as tall he wouldn't have had as much going for him imo; I personally prefer Claudio)
Erick Stevens (Bland even by Bland standards; and this is coming from a Brent Albright fan)
Ruckus (Sabian is the man, Ruckus fucking sucked)

EDIT: What's wrong with Petey Williams? He's one of my top 5 X-Division Champions in TNA history.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Matt_Yoda said:


> I'd go with Ian Rotten easily.
> 
> It is a bit impossible to find the most hated indy guy (many different fans have different tastes of course) but a few of the talents I don't like:
> 
> ...


There is no way Hero is overrated. The guy can wrestle almost any style of match you can think of. He is a great mat technition, striker, blrawler, has great psychology, is a great seller and even has some high flyer elements which for a guy as tall as him are very impressive. He can also cut a great promo and has a good look. Easily the best on the Indy's along with Claudio IMO.


----------



## BernardoIndyBrasil (Mar 28, 2010)

I hate Homicide. He does not even know his nativa language.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

People like to hate on Petey Williams for the Canadian Destroyer

It's one of those moves indy smarks will rage saying "THATS NOT REALLY POSSIBLE THAT MOVE SUCKS"

People always neglect that Petey is a solid wrestler


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That and the fact every bit of offense Petey Williams does looks fucking awful. I wouldn't say I can't stand him, I just think hes shit.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

For me it's still Davey Richards. In order to enjoy him, you have to wear black rimmed glasses with no lenses and drink PBR.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

dele said:


> For me it's still Davey Richards. *In order to enjoy him, you have to wear black rimmed glasses with no lenses and drink PBR.*


Literally LOL'd.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Bobdoyle said:


> People like to hate on Petey Williams for the Canadian Destroyer
> 
> It's one of those moves indy smarks will rage saying "THATS NOT REALLY POSSIBLE THAT MOVE SUCKS"
> 
> People always neglect that Petey is a solid wrestler


Funny thing is, I had entirely forgotten he even had such a move. Honestly. It's just the general shit-factor he possesses that makes me hate him.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

dele said:


> For me it's still Davey Richards. In order to enjoy him, you have to wear black rimmed glasses with no lenses and drink PBR.


don't you be insinuating that I like Davey. He's too mainstream, I prefer Adam Cole.


----------



## TheShaw310 (Jul 28, 2011)

Buggy. She looks homeless. I have no other reason.


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

ryan genesis, everything about him pisses me off


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

bubz123 said:


> There is no way Hero is overrated. The guy can wrestle almost any style of match you can think of. He is a great mat technition, striker, blrawler, has great psychology, is a great seller and even has some high flyer elements which for a guy as tall as him are very impressive. He can also cut a great promo and has a good look. Easily the best on the Indy's along with Claudio IMO.


You're certainly entitled to that opinion. I can see why people like him, but I personally think he is overrated. His look is pretty much what has gotten him to his success IMO. He's tall, and a majority of well known independent talent are short so he automatically stands out. It's a bit of a ridiculous reason, but if he was say Roderick Strong or Austin Aries's size he wouldn't stand out nearly as much as he does in my opinion. I guess I just enjoy Claudio a lot more than Hero.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, because Claudio would totally still be great if he was 5'10.

Also, no, Hero would be great regardless of his size.


----------



## cornucopia (Aug 28, 2011)

Hated kayfabe or legit?


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Why did somebody say Cloudy?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Because he perpetually looks like a 12 year-old?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't say I care for Up in smoke either, but my feelings towards CHIKARA and 99% of their roster is well known.


----------



## Recca Man (May 1, 2006)

I'm surprised the human shitstain known as Devon Moore hasn't been mention yet.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Because Moore has and always been an absolute nothing. Luckily for him in whatever company he's in there's always someone shittier so he doesn't get noticed.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Dan Maff.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

I just cant stand shelton


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Sami Callihan
BJ Whitmer
Brent Albright
Petey Williams
Adam Pearce


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

Who the fuck is Ryan Genesis? 

For me I'd probably go Sonjay Dutt. Can't stand him.

Also not much of a fan of The Briscoe Brothers, Petey Williams (one trick pony and that trick isn't all that spectacular when you think about it), Akira Tozawa, and Sinn Bodhi. 

And how can anyone hate Claudio? That's nuts, Claudio is the best.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

Homicide.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Well I'll be Kevin Steen's uncle, didn't know Petey Williams had a large hate base (the IWC surprises you everyday lol).

Speaking of which, I'm" honestly not that big a fan of Chuck Taylor at all. Much like Ricochet, I don't see why everyone loves the guy, nothing about him particularly stands out to me. He has had a few matches that I enjoyed I'm" not afraid to admit it, I just don't particularly see the fanfare.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

He's pretty funny but thats about all I see in him.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

He's worthless outside of PWG>


----------



## edge87 (Jan 23, 2004)

For Me:

-Sami Callahan
-Eddie Edwards
-Shane Hagadorn
-The Bravado Brothers
-Matt Hardy (If he counts)

I have a strong dislike for Roderick Strong, especially as heel. He is not believable as one. Also, Jigsaw. Quack Lite sums him up pretty well. (Love Quack) As for Davey, I don't so much hate him as I think he is severely, severely overrated. A lot of people peg him as _God's Gift to Wrestling_. Newsflash Folks: He's not!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't really hate Claudio, just don't care for him. I like his work, he has a good look but I just don't care for him.

I completely forgot about Ricky Reyes. Then again, is it surprising? I've seen bread with more personality than him.

Some ladies I don't like are Sara Del Rey and Daisy Haze. Just overrated.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Current?

Chuck Taylor
Ryan Taylor
Icarus
Brandon Gatson
Cutlers
Nick Jackson is creeping up there
Sami Calihan
Arik Cannon
Jigsaw
R.D. Evans
Sonjay Dutt
A few of the generic Chikara guys

On a related note, I found Brian XL on Twitter, the other day.


----------



## edge87 (Jan 23, 2004)

I am really surprised xzeppelinfootx did not mention Pearce. I know his hatred for Pearce runs deep.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Current?
> 
> Chuck Taylor
> Ryan Taylor
> ...


R.D. Evans? Really?


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Bobdoyle said:


> R.D. Evans? Really?


I'd probably go for that.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

edge87 said:


> I am really surprised xzeppelinfootx did not mention Pearce. I know his hatred for Pearce runs deep.


It truly does run quite deep. But atleast Pearce is really good at being an old timey heel, where as wtf is BJ Whitmer good for. I've literally never seen a good match from his that didn't in some way feature jimmy jacobs. I was never a fan of him and Maff as a team even against the Saints in that ridiculous brawl that everybody loves. The cage match with JImmy alone made me like him a wee bit more, but then i reaalized it was only because of jimmy. Just like the I quit match, just like the no rope barbed wire match, just like blah blah blah.....Whitmer sucks. When both were just about at their hottest, he took an ROH title match that also featured KENTA and Nigel and made it a chore to watch.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

For Me

- Greg Excellent (Possibly the worst worker I've ever seen)
- DJ Hyde (Hes booking is awful and hes just fucking shit)
- Sami Callihan (Rivals GE)
- The Cutler Brothers (Most Generic Looking Useless Spot Monkeys Ever)
- Shane Hagadorn 
- Truth Martini
- AR Fox (Hes Botch-a-riffic)
- Sabians Wrestling Ability (I actually really like his gimmick and his personality/promos but I can't stand his in ring stuff)
- Ruckus (A lazy AR Fox)
- tHURTeen (I often wonder if he was ever actually trained)
- Akuma (Been super awful since leaving Chikara)
- Genki Horiguchi (Awful)
- Masaaki Mochizuki (Doesn't understand selling)

Theres probably some others and if Moxley wasn't in the WWE he'd be top of the list.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

TelkEvolon said:


> I'd probably go for that.


I wanted to know why, granted some people hate comedy wrestlers so I can understand why he'd hate R.D.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

xzeppelinfootx said:


> Why did somebody say Cloudy?



I said Cloudy. I kinda like his in-ring style, but my god that look of his. He looks like some guy straight out of high school. If he wrestled a deathmatch style he'd no doubt get bashed for being some "18 year old backyarder".

Btw, I also hate Jimmy Feltcher.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Bobdoyle said:


> R.D. Evans? Really?


Explain to me how Tommaso Ciampa has gotten more over, through association with R.D. Evans.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Explain to me how Tommaso Ciampa has gotten more over, through association with R.D. Evans.


Personally I'd rather them just have R.D. be a wrestler over Tommaso

I've loved his Texas work and his Chikara run as Marchie Archie has been hilarious.


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

After that documentary a few months ago on Devon Nicholson, I thought a few people would go for Abdullah the Butcher.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't think R.D. in an ROH ring would work at all.

Plus, as a manager, he's just a distraction. I don't get the point of him being there tbh. Evans is ROH's answer to Michael Cole or Vickie Guerrero. They attract attention to themselves but do no favours to the people that they're supposed to be accentuating.

I've seen people comparing him to Larry Sweeney, which couldn't be any more wide of the mark. He's the wrong kind of annoying.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I don't think R.D. in an ROH ring would work at all.
> 
> Plus, as a manager, he's just a distraction. I don't get the point of him being there tbh. Evans is ROH's answer to Michael Cole or Vickie Guerrero. They attract attention to themselves but do no favours to the people that they're supposed to be accentuating.
> 
> I've seen people comparing him to Larry Sweeney, which couldn't be any more wide of the mark. He's the wrong kind of annoying.


I don't think he attracts attention from Tommaso. But it also doesn't help that ROH gives Tommaso 0 mic time

Tommaso is actually a damn good promo cutter.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Bobdoyle said:


> I don't think he attracts attention from Tommaso. But it also doesn't help that ROH gives Tommaso 0 mic time
> 
> Tommaso is actually a damn good promo cutter.


Yeah. I don't think the fact that ROH have been focusing on Evans/Osiris skits, more than Ciampa, helps. Based on his record, Ciampa is one of the top contenders to singles gold in ROH but, if you didn't follow the stats, you wouldn't know it. So, not all of the blame lies on Evans but I just can't think of a single thing that the Evans character has done that has benefitted Ciampa's character. Surely, his sole purpose is to help Ciampa to get heat. Unless he's going to wrestle, himself, that is.

Like I said, I think Evans clashes with ROH's style too. There's room for comedy relief but he's waaay OTT and, thus, not believable at all. Plus, personally, I don't find him funny. Unlike Nana.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Drake Younger, what can I say? I just don't like him. Devon Moore eats a huge bag of dicks aswell. I think Mike Bennett is generally hated by most indy fans. Obviously Callihan is shit. 

I don't like Paul London either, so sue me.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Yeah. I don't think the fact that ROH have been focusing on Evans/Osiris skits, more than Ciampa, helps. Based on his record, Ciampa is one of the top contenders to singles gold in ROH but, if you didn't follow the stats, you wouldn't know it. So, not all of the blame lies on Evans but I just can't think of a single thing that the Evans character has done that has benefitted Ciampa's character. Surely, his sole purpose is to help Ciampa to get heat. Unless he's going to wrestle, himself, that is.
> 
> Like I said, I think Evans clashes with ROH's style too. There's room for comedy relief but he's waaay OTT and, thus, not believable at all. Plus, personally, I don't find him funny. Unlike Nana.


True, everyone in ROH HAS to be a psuedo MMA fighter or else people think they suck

Thats probably why Mike Bennett is so hated


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Bobdoyle said:


> *True, everyone in ROH HAS to be a psuedo MMA fighter or else people think they suck *
> 
> Thats probably why Mike Bennett is so hated


This is actually fans that think this is true to an extent . There's not too many on these forums and Shirleys not one of these either . 

I know a lot of people , a few being on this forum that just want to see " psuedo MMA " fights . Go watch fucking MMA . Wrestling can look realistic without stupid strike exchanges and random submissions . 

Bennett is hated as he's " boring " as fuck . I don't really mind him . He doesn't do anything flashy but is a solid wrestler .


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

geraldinhio said:


> Wrestling can look realistic without stupid strike exchanges and random submissions .


Hell, I love New Japan, and their matches are based on it, strikes and submissions.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Fighter Daron said:


> Hell, I love New Japan, and their matches are based on it, strikes and submissions.


Actually I'd say NJPW is the least like MMA in Japan of the big 3

I'd say AJPW and Noah are more psuedo MMA

NJPW stands out amongst them which is why they're the most successful


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

It is important to remember that ROH is a niche product. It caters to those who prefer the more sports oriented and serious side of wrestling. To an extent, it makes sense that generally ROH fans want Psuedo MMA fighters, I had always been of the opinion that ROH doesn't offer a lot of diversity in its characters but then again, they never had to because they're not trying to appeal to that audience in my opinion.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Matt_Yoda said:


> It is important to remember that ROH is a niche product. It caters to those who prefer the more sports oriented and serious side of wrestling. To an extent, it makes sense that generally ROH fans want Psuedo MMA fighters, I had always been of the opinion that ROH doesn't offer a lot of diversity in its characters but then again, they never had to because they're not trying to appeal to that audience in my opinion.


Actually the original concept of ROH was that it had something for everyone

High flying, technical, MMA, brawling.

That concept died in the Pearce era but I think Delirious has been reviving it with people such as Bennett and the Bravados.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Bobdoyle said:


> True, everyone in ROH HAS to be a psuedo MMA fighter or else people think they suck
> 
> Thats probably why Mike Bennett is so hated


It helps for a guy to fit the brand identity of the promotion. KFC doesn't sell hamburgers for a reason.

It also helps if a wrestler's gimmick seems believable, within the storyworld. I don't have a problem with Bennett's because it's grounded in reality and he's a nice heel counterpoint to the typical ROH guys, like Kyle O'Reilly. Evans is just too far out into a world of his own. He's not human. Perfect for Chikara (which I'm not really a fan of) but useless to ROH IMO.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Bobdoyle said:


> Actually the original concept of ROH was that it had something for everyone
> 
> High flying, technical, MMA, brawling.
> 
> That concept died in the Pearce era but I think Delirious has been reviving it with people such as Bennett and the Bravados.


I see where you are coming from, but even then in that context it is still within the realm of the actual wrestling itself and not the characters behind it. I look at characters such as Bennett and the Bravados as fresh personalities because they don't really fit the status quo of ROH, whether that is a good thing or bad thing is subjective. Generally even wrestlers with gimmicks, the character still takes a backseat to the in-ring product without the character ever flouishing.

Now I'm" not saying that ROH hasn't had its fair share of "out there" characters that clicked (ie Jacobs, Delirious, Briscoes, etc.) however this is generally considered to be the exception and not the rule.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> It helps for a guy to fit the brand identity of the promotion. KFC doesn't sell hamburgers for a reason.
> 
> It also helps if a wrestler's gimmick seems believable, within the storyworld. I don't have a problem with Bennett's because it's grounded in reality and he's a nice heel counterpoint to the typical ROH guys, like Kyle O'Reilly. Evans is just too far out into a world of his own. He's not human. Perfect for Chikara (which I'm not really a fan of) but useless to ROH IMO.


I agree with your point

But as a counterpoint I will say that people said the same when El Generico joined ROH.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Bobdoyle said:


> I agree with your point
> 
> But as a counterpoint I will say that people said the same when El Generico joined ROH.


...and Steen. 

They had to work their asses off to get over and the Briscoes had to work their asses off for them, too. Steen and Generico are both exceptional talents, they're two of the few that have ever been good enough to break the mould.

For what it's worth, I still wasn't fully sold on them, moreso Steen than Generico, until about the fourth or fifth month of their feud against each other.



Bobdoyle said:


> Actually the original concept of ROH was that it had something for everyone
> 
> High flying, technical, MMA, brawling.
> 
> That concept died in the Pearce era but I think Delirious has been reviving it with people such as Bennett and the Bravados.


The concept behind the promotion changed, around about the era of Joe's title run. That's when the company became more than just an indy dream match promotion, that was trying to make as much noise as possible, and started to actually find it's own niche.

Aiming to please everyone isn't really a good idea, for small businesses. It's a common misconception that all businesses should be trying to appeal to as many people as possible. For smaller companies, it's actually more economical to corner a small, loyal, predictable group of customers than a big, fickle, unpredictable one.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I don't think anybody in independent wrestling history has been accused of so many wrong doing than Ian Rotten. Many people have called out Ian Rotten the most notable being CM Punk.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> ...and Steen.
> 
> They had to work their asses off to get over and the Briscoes had to work their asses off for them, too. Steen and Generico are both exceptional talents, they're two of the few that have ever been good enough to break the mould.
> 
> ...


I'd say PWG has taken over the role as the indy dream match promotion. They don't plan on being a huge promotion but they fill a niche for dream matches

ROH hasn't done Dream matches since like 2006 where they had the period of NOAH guys coming over.

Also, where else will you see Steen vs Finlay


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I don't think anybody in independent wrestling history has been accused of so many wrong doing than Ian Rotten. Many people have called out Ian Rotten the most notable being CM Punk.


Ian Rotten has tried to claim credit for making Punk, Generico, Cabana, Delirious, Evan Bourne, pretty much any big name that came through IWA famous.

Ian Rotten is easily the biggest scumbag in wrestling.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Necro Butcher


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Eddie Edward - Just all around generic
Sami Callihan
Rhett Titus


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

bme said:


> Eddie Edward - Just all around generic


This.

I think I'll end fucking hating this guy if he keeps being pushed.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

People hate Rhett Titus!? You mean to tell me with a straight face that you're not addicted to love?


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Matt_Yoda said:


> People hate Rhett Titus!? You mean to tell me with a straight face that you're not addicted to love?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5IemL2-LhE

Rhett still has the most hilarious entrance music on the indies.

Thrust is a Must


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

I used to like Eddie Kingston

But lately I've realized thats hes just an ok wrestler that doesn't work out.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Teddy Hart.

A disgrace to the last name.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't hate any wrestlers. If I started legitimately hating wrestlers, I'd probably give up the hobby. That's psycho-territory.

My least favorite was Necro Butcher, but he faded from everything I was watching. He was an atrocious performer, though always a nice dude in person. Kind of depressing to see him never improve.

Chuck Taylor is probably my current least favorite on the indies. He is improving, though. His aerial stuff is a little sharper. His timing is still awful, and I can always tell when he structured a match. It's painful to watch better wrestlers like Danielson and Castagnoli try to step down their game to make him look good. I hear his recent DGUSA stuff is awesome, so maybe I'll give him another shot. I mean, I used to find Hero unbearable, but that dude became amazing.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree with Necro Butcher being quite possibly one of the nicest people I've ever met.


----------



## Dufrais (Jul 19, 2011)

Roderick Strong :cuss:


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

I will never understand why people don't like current Roderick Strong. Everything dude has done this year has been gold.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> I will never understand why people don't like current Roderick Strong. Everything dude has done this year has been gold.


Well, finally someone likes the fucking messiah of the backbreakers. Keep on supporting!


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> I will never understand why people don't like current Roderick Strong. Everything dude has done this year has been gold.


He's a great wrestler

His promos are just god awful.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

But that's never changed, Roddy's always been an terrible promo. Wouldn't say Roddy's had an awesome year but there are definitely far worse wrestlers out there.


----------



## AlliedBiscuit (Aug 17, 2011)

Now: Necro Butcher. Future (if he can find a booking): Matt Hardy


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

KingCrash said:


> But that's never changed, Roddy's always been an terrible promo. Wouldn't say Roddy's had an awesome year but there are definitely far worse wrestlers out there.


His world title reign was forgettable as well


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Granted their was generally no hype for it, the Richards match was polarizing and the Homicide match was the worst title match in ROH since the Final Battle 09 fiasco and Nigel vs. Ruckus, but I liked Strong vs. Jay and Generico.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Necro Butcher. I can't stand his style of wrestling.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Super Dragon.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

KingCrash said:


> Granted their was generally no hype for it, the Richards match was polarizing and the Homicide match was the worst title match in ROH since the Final Battle 09 fiasco and Nigel vs. Ruckus, but I liked Strong vs. Jay and Generico.


The Richards match was the most I've enjoyed a Richards match in a long, long time. The Jay match is _still_ my ROH MOTY, and I liked the Generico match too. He saved the Defy or Deny four-way from being awful, made the no-DQ match with Generico work, and had an incredible match with Willie Mack. Also the HTCS match with Richards was one of the better Richards matches of the year.

Strong has been great this year and all the time I hear people talking about how they can't get into his work any more, usually because of overkill or something. I mean yeah, he uses a lot of moves, but he structures a match very well and I can actually buy his intensity, unlike Davey or Eddie. WOTY for me so far, maybe Claudio is up there too.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

And the Homicide match was not that bad despite of the fact that had zero build up and Homicide is awful.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Apart from the Davey match (but that was last year) and the Jay match, his matches have failed to keep me interested for some reason, I didn't even enjoy the Generico match that much and it had Generico in it.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

The thing with Homicide is (in my opinion at least) is that he is a "what you see is what you get" kind of wrestler. I know people that despise him and yet I know the same amount of people that love his style.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Matt_Yoda said:


> The thing with Homicide is (in my opinion at least) is that he is a "what you see is what you get" kind of wrestler. I know people that despise him and yet I know the same amount of people that love his style.


No, I think Homicide WAS better, now is bullshit. He's fat, lazy and slow.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, Homicide used to be really good in his ROH run before this one. Since he came back his best match was against Daniels and that was pretty naff. He has seriously gone downhill more than any one I can think of.

It's funny how alot of people used to hate Chris Hero, I did aswell. I hated pretty much everything about him, and now look at the guy. Over the last 3 or so years he has just transformed himself into an amazing all around wrestler.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

The Steen match was the best Homicide match of his recent run.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hero was kinda awful for a while in the middle of the decade when he was doing the "30 minutes of ultimately pointless matwork that will in no way effect the finish of the match, but i'll do it anyways because I CAN!" style he was using. I understand the guy loves grappling but sometimes it was too much.

Hes been great the last few years though, save he should throw some of his bigger strikes less to make them look more effective/legit. If he ends up in WWE working 10 minutes matches I don't see it a problem. If anyone on the indies right now (that has a legit chance of getting called up, sorry Generico & probably Steen) should be going to the WWE its him. I think I was the first person on here to warm up to his Young K.O. Kid gimmick when everyone else was still complaining he stopped his workout gimmick.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

jawbreaker said:


> The Richards match was the most I've enjoyed a Richards match in a long, long time. The Jay match is _still_ my ROH MOTY, and I liked the Generico match too. He saved the Defy or Deny four-way from being awful, made the no-DQ match with Generico work, and had an incredible match with Willie Mack. Also the HTCS match with Richards was one of the better Richards matches of the year.
> 
> Strong has been great this year and all the time I hear people talking about how they can't get into his work any more, usually because of overkill or something. I mean yeah, he uses a lot of moves, but he structures a match very well and I can actually buy his intensity, unlike Davey or Eddie. WOTY for me so far, maybe Claudio is up there too.


I think the Defy or Deny four-way was more held back by Homicide then anything else, didn't love the HTCS rematch with Richards and the no-DQ Generico match was alright, though the HTCS match with Generico and the feud-ending cage match were better. 

And while some people are falling out of love with Strong due to overkill and the fact that to them it fills he uses every finisher he has 100 times I think for most it's just fatigue from seeing him, like with you having to take a break from Generico matches or when I couldn't stand Claudio when he was in that feud with Albright.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Nobody could stand Claudio during that feud with Albright.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nobody could stand Albright. I can count the matches of his i'd rewatch on one hand.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> Nobody could stand Claudio during that feud with Albright.


I agree that feud was terrible.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Nobody could stand Albright. I can count the matches of his i'd rewatch on one hand.


try one finger.

(singles at least)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I enjoyed his match with Morishima and the one NWA Title match with Pearce. So thats at least 2.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Fighter Daron said:


> No, I think Homicide WAS better, now is bullshit. He's fat, lazy and slow.


There's a personal matter that took place during his time in TNA that took away his focus. It's nothing bad, but since he never went public about it, I won't share it.

Strong is still one of the best performers, but he's become such a bland character, and the slight attempts at changing him up have been awful in the last 12 months. As compared to Davey, who while having annoying habits, has the potential to be a truly scary motherfucker in the vein of Danielson, Joe, Benoit, and Eddie.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Michael Elgin, Mike Bennett, Grizzly Redwood, Brodie Lee and Eddie Kingston.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Homicide was working through a groin/knee injury during his time in ROH from what I hear.

Also Homicide has always been kinda fat, which is why he wrestles with 2 shirts on.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Bobdoyle said:


> Also Homicide has always been kinda fat, which is why he wrestles with 2 shirts on.


Homicide's gimmick doesn't really require him to have a body fat of 4%. Plus his bodytype probably doesn't allow it either. But who cares if he's fat, the dudes one hell of a worker, one of the most balanced wrestlers out there, lots of guys say they can do every style, but Homicide is one of those guys.

But gives a shit if they're fat, Samoa Joe is fat, Chris Hero is kinda fat, Mick Foley is fat. Are those guys bad workers cause they're fat?


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Phrederic said:


> Homicide's gimmick doesn't really require him to have a body fat of 4%. Plus his bodytype probably doesn't allow it either. But who cares if he's fat, the dudes one hell of a worker, one of the most balanced wrestlers out there, lots of guys say they can do every style, but Homicide is one of those guys.
> 
> But gives a shit if they're fat, Samoa Joe is fat, Chris Hero is kinda fat, Mick Foley is fat. Are those guys bad workers cause they're fat?


Stop jumping to conclusions. When did I call him a bad worker?

All I said was that Homicide has always had a belly. So calm down.

Oh and Chris Hero is hardly fat. He used to be out of shape but in 2009 he got himself into great shape (which is why he stopped wearing shirts)


----------



## Lord Worm (Apr 15, 2011)

Everyone in Chikara...

J/K!

Not sure if he applies but he does some DGUSA shows. Masato Yoshino either wear the straps on get rid of them!
He looks like a damn fool.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Bobdoyle said:


> Stop jumping to conclusions. When did I call him a bad worker?
> 
> All I said was that Homicide has always had a belly. So calm down.
> 
> Oh and Chris Hero is hardly fat. He used to be out of shape but in 2009 he got himself into great shape (which is why he stopped wearing shirts)


Other people were calling Homicide a bad worker. Or calling him fat, I was saying that who gives a shit if he's "fat", since he's a great wrestler.

And even when Hero had a paunch, he was still great.

My point is that who cares if some guys fat or isn't fat. If they can go, they can go.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Albright had some good matches in ROH (Morishima, Nigel, vs Wolves...) Btw, what happened to his main event run?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You must be the only person who liked Albright then. No offense.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I was okay with his push. I find his style acceptable, tbh, and his pace and moving were cool. But I guess that's just me, lol.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Nah, I didn't mind Albright to be honest. His match with Morishima was one of his best title defences IMO. I always enjoyed Albright destroying smaller guys aswell.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Phrederic said:


> Other people were calling Homicide a bad worker. Or calling him fat, I was saying that who gives a shit if he's "fat", since he's a great wrestler.
> 
> And even when Hero had a paunch, he was still great.
> 
> My point is that who cares if some guys fat or isn't fat. If they can go, they can go.


The fact is that he isn't a good worker. In his last run in ROH, or in singles action in TNA, how many great matches has had?

And I refered to his fatness because I think since his weight grew, he has become so much better. That has nothing to do with Joe, for example, because he has always been fat and that his style.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> I was okay with his push. I find his style acceptable, tbh, and his pace and moving were cool. But I guess that's just me, lol.


I like that he brought something different style wise to Indy Wrasslin (which is really needed even if the fans will crap all over a guy who isn't wearing kick pads and doing 50,000 brainbusters and Shooting Star presses to a group of 15 guys who just happen to all be clustered in the same area outside of the ring) but albright personally I just found him boring.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

He is a peasant's Arn Anderson.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

So there have been quite a few people who said Sami and Eddie. What if I said that they would be facing each other in Rome,NY for 2CW? How much hate would you have for that match?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well I'm glad no one bothers to steal 2CW dvds so no one has to be subjected to that match. But it's not hard to imagine what's going to happen in that match. Sami makes a lot of wacky faces, Eddie does the cutthroat gesture, lots of no-selling, random double stomp into a table and Sami wins with a Stretch Muffler after literally not targeting the leg once.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

You forgot the dialogue.

Sami: "HEUUUURHHRRUUUGHH!!!"
Eddie: "SAAAAAAAMIIIIIIIIII!!!"
Sami: "EEEEEEEEEEHHHRRRRRNNNN!!!"
Eddie: "CAAALLIHAAAAAAAAAN!!!"
Sami: "HRAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!"


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

KingCrash said:


> Well I'm glad no one bothers to steal 2CW dvds so no one has to be subjected to that match. But it's not hard to imagine what's going to happen in that match. Sami makes a lot of wacky faces, Eddie does the cutthroat gesture, lots of no-selling, random double stomp into a table and Sami wins with a Stretch Muffler after literally not targeting the leg once.


HEY! I like 2CW. Though it more has to do with the fact that every few shows they run 10 minutes from where I live. I'm just kidding. I'm pretty sure people are going to eat this up live(which is the group 2CW caters to because they don't make a lot on dvds) because if nothing else it will have action. Though match rating wise this probably wouldn't fare well with a lot of people haha.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

I disagree with Eddie no-selling, I'd say he's one of the better sellers in ROH

Now Davey on the otherhand

That man is a no-selling extremeist


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

All the hate I ever hear about is Jack Evans, is he that bad?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Bobdoyle said:


> I disagree with Eddie no-selling, I'd say he's one of the better sellers in ROH
> 
> Now Davey on the otherhand
> 
> That man is a no-selling extremeist


Eddie fucking Edwards sells?, when?, where?, how?


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Fighter Daron said:


> Eddie fucking Edwards sells?, when?, where?, how?


I thought he sold his arm pretty well in his match vs Hero


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

AgeofCJ said:


> All the hate I ever hear about is Jack Evans, is he that bad?


Old Jack Evans was basically a spotmonkey

New Jack Evans is a solid wrestler actually. People still have a negative stigma about him though.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Bobdoyle said:


> I thought he sold his arm pretty well in his match vs Hero


I haven't seen that match, but if that's true, I'll hate him less.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

He did. It was the best I've ever seen Edwards, and he still nearly ruined the match.


----------



## stuff1 (May 30, 2005)

What's with the Sami Callihan hate? I've seen him work twice and am going to watch his match with Finlay tonight. He seems solid to me.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I watched his match with Finlay today, and he was god awful in it, even though he just gets his ass kicked for the whole thing he still manages to look like a dick and act like a dick.


----------



## stuff1 (May 30, 2005)

What do you mean? His mannerisms? That's his gimmick, it makes him stand out, and it's over. Where's the problem?


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

It makes him stand out because it's annoying and terrible and detracts from the match.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

I thought his match with Finlay was pretty epic


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

stuff1 said:


> What do you mean? His mannerisms? That's his gimmick, it makes him stand out, and it's over. Where's the problem?


It's just that the whole Callihan Death Machine gimmick and everything he does in the ring just seem phony and annoying. Plus there's him sometimes not knowing what he's doing and the no-selling which is really awful when you watch one of his matches in the promotion he owns/owned.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Bobdoyle said:


> Old Jack Evans was basically a spotmonkey
> 
> New Jack Evans is a solid wrestler actually. People still have a negative stigma about him though.


New Jack Evans, as in that skinnyfat homeless guy who showed up in TNA? I still like Old Jack Evans better, when he's getting kicked in the face at least. Can't wrestle to save his life, but plays a damn entertaining role as a throw-around punchingbag.

YOU KNOW THIS... MAAAANNNNN!


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Sami Callihan is definitely hit or miss for me. Half of his matches I enjoy, the other half I can do without. I've always been a Jack Evans fan (even though I preferred Teddy Hart) he has toned it down a lot in recent years probably because he's older and the injuries, but Evans was honestly always one guy I didn't really care that was a spotmonkey. He took that style and ran with it and it made him very successful and accomplished in the process.

Even for wrestlers I don't care for, I can always find a couple of matches that I enjoy from them (yes even Ricochet).


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Ricochet is decent these days I think. Evans is definitely a spot monkey, but some of the stuff he does is entertaining.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Evans bumps and sells like a champ. He's a good tag wrestler but I could go without ever seeing him in singles matches cause his offense is just that bad. That's why he was perfect as the annoying flippy guy in Gen Next.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, him and Strong had some really good tag matches, I forget the show but Evans/Strong vs Jacobs/Whitmer was an awesome tag match. Evans jumping on to Strong's shoulders and backflipping off always used to impress me.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

jawbreaker said:


> Evans bumps and *sells like a champ*. He's a good tag wrestler but I could go without ever seeing him in singles matches cause his offense is just that bad. That's why he was perfect as the annoying flippy guy in Gen Next.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Denying that Evans can make his opponent looks incredible from his selling?

Are u tripping?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

I prefer Ricochet instead of Evans, really. He has a lot better offense.


----------

